# O&w Mirage Iii For Sale On Another Forum



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Just a heads up for anyone looking for/wanting one of these - I think they are pretty rare beasts. There's one in the Sales column over on TZ-UK - he's looking for US$ 680 which equates to abut Â£435 or so. Don't know if that's cheap, expensive or anywhere in between and I have no connection with the sale, but know there are some collectors on here.

Rob


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi,

I know it's probably a bit late but do you know if, this is still up for sale, if so feel free to PM me

Thanks Stu


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's gone I'm afraid


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

It's here now


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I thought that was you Andy, as I remember you posting a thread a couple of weeks ago about your new arrival 

Reminds me of this one, that I stupidly sold


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

LJD you're seriously at risk of becoming boring.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I re-cased mine in one of Roy's cases but I do love the dial, everything is there and so legible ......Well picked-up !


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a nice mod Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Reminds me of this one, that I stupidly sold


What would Captain Mainwaring say?










:lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah thanks.....


----------



## Cleisthenes (Feb 28, 2014)

artistmike said:


> I re-cased mine in one of Roy's cases but I do love the dial, everything is there and so legible ......Well picked-up !


Oooo yummy. (the watch not the hairy arm )


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I wish I had kept my Mirage


----------

